# Designer here.I just was this on the main forum.



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

To me it is the absolute truth. 


It was on chit chat but I thought it should be here. I posted on the chit chat thread what creating means to me. Shirley


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Excellent sign to post at a craft table..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

So true! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have written my thoughts about what the creative process has meant in my life. I hope others will do the same.
-------------------------
Creating has been my joy, my comfort, it has kept my mind active, my satisfaction, my feeling of accomplishment when I feel I have done a good job. It has built my confidence. My happiness when people like my work. It has been what I do when I am sad, when I am worried and when I am happy. It has brought my Husband and I closer as he always has been my constant admirer, has joined in making things when I needed his help (pouring cement for stained glass stepping stones as an eg.). It has introduced me to so many people who I understand, and who understand me. 

It is the greatest gift I have been given after my family. Shirley

Artists of any sort have a common joy in creating. Nothing thrills me more than sharing with others who don't think they can do something and showing them that they can. eg. the Workshops. Most of all it has given me so many friends, everywhere I have gone. I have copied this poster, and will put it on my wall. It is so much the truth. 
Shirley(designer)


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

These are truthful words , not mentioned though is that inner critic who bashes away at the ego. Talking with some senior art students , I asked about fibre arts and was informed that even though fabric design, knitting/crochet etc are touched on in their courses, they consider these to be a craft rather than an art form, especially if one is knitting sweaters or hats and scarves. I was told that art is also very subjective which is why so few can make a sustainable living out of it. 

Surprising to hear this from people who chose to spend the first 4 years of their adult lives learning to practice art.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is so very true!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing , so very true .


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That is so true,thankyou for posting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dijewe said:


> These are truthful words , not mentioned though is that inner critic who bashes away at the ego. Talking with some senior art students , I asked about fibre arts and was informed that even though fabric design, knitting/crochet etc are touched on in their courses, they consider these to be a craft rather than an art form, especially if one is knitting sweaters or hats and scarves. I was told that art is also very subjective which is why so few can make a sustainable living out of it.
> 
> Surprising to hear this from people who chose to spend the first 4 years of their adult lives learning to practice art.


------------------
I don't really recognize that crafts aren't art' There are different types of art and I realize that Great painters suffered and failed, and worked to gain their success.

However, when someone who thinks they can't, takes the chance to try and try, and does, (accomplish)that is another type of art. I believe that all people have some spark in them that makes them want to _create_.

_"Create "_can mean different things to different people - it can mean being a good parent and teaching our children to _create _a good person, who uses their talents to the very best they can be,it can mean being a wonderful gardener, it can mean a good cook. It can mean taking a job and looking for ways to make it better and improve and to innovate.

It can mean teaching others HOW when they don't know. It can be helping in a nursing home, where kindness _creates_ good feelings in those who are ill, or alone. I believe being friendly and kind _creates_ a good feeling.

I know that I might be sounding silly, but I believe overcoming bad things and improving ourselves is _creating_ a good person instead of a person who loses their way.

I hope I am not overstepping but each and every one of us _creates _every day, and many of us are lucky enough to _create_ things that make other people happy. Everyone who has posted their work on this thread and on pictures, and those who belong to this forum, _Create] in my opinion.

It has been the most important thing in many of our lives.

It means picking yourself up and trying again, not just painting a picture, or learning to knit , but choosing how we live._


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dijewe said:


> These are truthful words , not mentioned though is that inner critic who bashes away at the ego. Talking with some senior art students , I asked about fibre arts and was informed that even though fabric design, knitting/crochet etc are touched on in their courses, they consider these to be a craft rather than an art form, especially if one is knitting sweaters or hats and scarves. I was told that art is also very subjective which is why so few can make a sustainable living out of it.
> 
> Surprising to hear this from people who chose to spend the first 4 years of their adult lives learning to practice art.


==========
I used to agree, now I don't after seeing some of the work by Designers, many of whom are on this forum; seeing what is shown on these threads by those who are not professional artists and even by those who are; seeing what has been created on this forum, including those on this topic, how can anyone say our work is not ART?

There are those who spend years going to school to learn, and struggle for years. What they have learned will affect their lives, creating will be part of them for the rest of their lives. How can that be a bad thing?

I believe so strongly that each person can do 'something' that is creative. We might not be the most talented person doing that art, but we are creating and we are doing what we love. We don't have to be overwhelmed by other people's work. Look how many people on this thread started something because it appealed to them, and they wondered, 
I wonder if I could do that and then learned to do it.

That is creativity and creativity is art.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the Original post, and your words afterwards. I have seen and shared this on FB several times lately, and have it pinned on Pinterest.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Shirley. Thank you... you are an artist all the way .. from you creatived paintngs, your fiber weorks.. and your skill of writing.. truely amazing. Thank you so much... it a joy to be able to read your writijngs and enjoy your other pieces of art!!!! You are blessed


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

crafterwantabe said:


> Shirley. Thank you... you are an artist all the way .. from you creatived paintngs, your fiber weorks.. and your skill of writing.. truely amazing. Thank you so much... it a joy to be able to read your writijngs and enjoy your other pieces of art!!!! You are blessed


I agree! Thank you Shirley!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Shirley, I do consider you an artist. You are a designer and your work is lovely. But I do not consider myself an "artist". I just copy patterns that others have designed. I don't do anything that anyone else can not do. I love to do it, but I am not an artist, IMO.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Amen to that! Definitely put on a craft table. No matter the craft it is true.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I could not say it better, designer1234! I love showing others what they can accomplish if they really wish to! Everyone can create something!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> I used to agree, now I don't after seeing some of the work by Designers, many of whom are on this forum; seeing what is shown on these threads by those who are not professional artists and even by those who are; seeing what has been created on this forum, including those on this topic, how can anyone say our work is not ART?
> 
> There are those who spend years going to school to learn, and struggle for years. What they have learned will affect their lives, creating will be part of them for the rest of their lives. How can that be a bad thing?
> ...


I agree completely , after my art degree eons ago, people , mainly family, told me that it was a pointless path to follow. This constant pressure to get involved in a more formal career path,really stifled my creativity so I went back to school and learned how to work in the left brain world and that's what I did for 30 - 40 years. I still crafted because let's face it, if it's in you, it comes out anyway. But I had very little confidence in whatever I did. I never believed anyone when they told me that I was creative.

I was neurotic about technique , would redo things over and over again until I thought they were perfect. This is not a way to enjoy art or crafting for that matter. It's a neurotic compulsive behavior. And then my husband asked me one day why I do this too myself as isn't making art supposed to be a joyful practice. At first I was all defensive and then realized that I really had no rhyme or reason to make such a to do about every project.
It took a while for me to just calm down and enjoy what I am working on as opposed to being constantly critical. 
I am not cured though as I will research most things before attempting anything, be it sewing, knitting, painting whatever, to make sure I can master a technique and could I perfect it instead of just jumping in and just doing it regardless of the outcome. I still have times where I will complete a complicated knitting project, find a mistake, then rip it out completely and start over.

It was interesting for me to speak to aspiring artists today, it was as disconcerting to hear that nothing much has changed since my college days as far as perceived future prospects go , but since I have broadened my views on this could tell them that the desire to create will never leave you, so embrace it and keep going.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> I used to agree, now I don't after seeing some of the work by Designers, many of whom are on this forum; seeing what is shown on these threads by those who are not professional artists and even by those who are; seeing what has been created on this forum, including those on this topic, how can anyone say our work is not ART?
> 
> There are those who spend years going to school to learn, and struggle for years. What they have learned will affect their lives, creating will be part of them for the rest of their lives. How can that be a bad thing?
> ...


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Oops, misplaced my comment of "Well said"


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Well said. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SanDK7206 (Jun 3, 2015)

So many friends have said to me, after complimenting my amateur crafting efforts,"I am not artistic at ALL!" And yet...they have beautifully decorated homes, well-mannered and happy children, a solid marriage...if those are not artistic efforts, what is? Yet because they "can't draw a straight line" as one said, they don't think of themselves as creative. It's sad.


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

That is just beautiful and came straight from the heart. May God Bless you and the wonderful gifts you create for yourself and others. Talent is a gift from God.
Janet


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

What an inspirational message, especially your own thoughts. You are the type of person I'd love as a friend and mentor. We are of like minds!!!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Excellent. And oh so very true.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. So true!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ==========
> I used to agree, now I don't after seeing some of the work by Designers, many of whom are on this forum; seeing what is shown on these threads by those who are not professional artists and even by those who are; seeing what has been created on this forum, including those on this topic, how can anyone say our work is not ART?
> 
> There are those who spend years going to school to learn, and struggle for years. What they have learned will affect their lives, creating will be part of them for the rest of their lives. How can that be a bad thing?
> ...


No, not just your opinion. It's mine, too ;~D!


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Shirley. Thank you... you are an artist all the way .. from you creatived paintngs, your fiber weorks.. and your skill of writing.. truely amazing. Thank you so much... it a joy to be able to read your writijngs and enjoy your other pieces of art!!!! You are blessed


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I totally agree and could not have said this better.


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Exactly!!! Well said!


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have written my thoughts about what the creative process has meant in my life. I hope others will do the same.
> -------------------------
> Creating has been my joy, my comfort, it has kept my mind active, my satisfaction, my feeling of accomplishment when I feel I have done a good job. It has built my confidence. My happiness when people like my work. It has been what I do when I am sad, when I am worried and when I am happy. It has brought my Husband and I closer as he always has been my constant admirer, has joined in making things when I needed his help (pouring cement for stained glass stepping stones as an eg.). It has introduced me to so many people who I understand, and who understand me.
> 
> ...


Shirley, you are a very special and wise lady. I wish this site was like Facebook and had a like button. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Shirley. Thank you... you are an artist all the way .. from you creatived paintngs, your fiber weorks.. and your skill of writing.. truely amazing. Thank you so much... it a joy to be able to read your writijngs and enjoy your other pieces of art!!!! You are blessed


Thankyou so much. I sometimes wonder if I express my feelings too much. Nature of the beast- as my Mom used to say. I appreciate the kind things you say.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jeannie2954 said:


> Shirley, you are a very special and wise lady. I wish this site was like Facebook and had a like button. Thank you so much for sharing.


Thankyou - I appreciate your kind words. This is a wonderful Section. I wish everyone on KP would spend some time here. The work is outstanding - each and every picture.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

I have no idea if these approach the accepted definitions, but they work for me. When one uses the designs another has created, and replicates them, that is craft. And, yes, some craft is more skilled than others. When one imagines the look, feel, texture and effect of a finished object, and then produces what they have imagined, I call it art, and consider myself lucky when others who have done this produce patterns/instructions/whatever which allow others to reproduce what they have imagined and produced. I'm a knitter, so if it seems that this is informed greatly by fiber arts, that is my perspective, but it can be extended.

I remember from my classics studies in college, being told that those who reproduced the design work of others in the ancient buildings of the Greek and Roman worlds, which we now consider art, were not considered sculptors, or architects, or artists, but stonecutters. Both ends of the spectrum work to create beautiful things.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

CBB said:


> I have no idea if these approach the accepted definitions, but they work for me. When one uses the designs another has created, and replicates them, that is craft. And, yes, some craft is more skilled than others. When one imagines the look, feel, texture and effect of a finished object, and then produces what they have imagined, I call it art, and consider myself lucky when others who have done this produce patterns/instructions/whatever which allow others to reproduce what they have imagined and produced. I'm a knitter, so if it seems that this is informed greatly by fiber arts, that is my perspective, but it can be extended.
> 
> I remember from my classics studies in college, being told that those who reproduced the design work of others in the ancient buildings of the Greek and Roman worlds, which we now consider art, were not considered sculptors, or architects, or artists, but stonecutters. Both ends of the spectrum work to create beautiful things.


---
I appreciate what you are saying and the majority of creative people agree with you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou so much. I sometimes wonder if I express my feelings too much. Nature of the beast- as my Mom used to say. I appreciate the kind things you say.


I am not a trained artist - having had not 'art school or college training -- I know that those who have had that training have been extremely fortunate that they have had that wonderful experience.

I have just come to my own feelings about creativity, and I know that there are many who don't agree with me.

One thing - using a pattern is using someone elses artistic ability, and learning your own artistic ability from creating that pattern does not affect their creative ability in any way. The original designer is the owner of the original. I am not in any way arguing with that.

I am just saying in my opinion - ALL things that we do including crafts are a form of art . I think it is there inside all of us - not all can design, or create original things, some of us have more original creativity than others. I just mean that everything creative that we do is a form of art.

(I don't want to be misunderstood). This is my opinion only. I think many people are extremely talented and are able to make absolutely original work of all different types and they are certainly a different level of art. I am talking about the _creative process_ all of us go through- the satisfaction, the feeling of accomplishment, the pride in what we have made.

I had better quit while I am ahead.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SanDK said:


> So many friends have said to me, after complimenting my amateur crafting efforts,"I am not artistic at ALL!" And yet...they have beautifully decorated homes, well-mannered and happy children, a solid marriage...if those are not artistic efforts, what is? Yet because they "can't draw a straight line" as one said, they don't think of themselves as creative. It's sad.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Shirley, I do consider you an artist. You are a designer and your work is lovely. But I do not consider myself an "artist". I just copy patterns that others have designed. I don't do anything that anyone else can not do. I love to do it, but I am not an artist, IMO.


I find it hard to explain exactly what I mean. I mean that each of us has a kernel of creativity and even though we don't use it much, or even though we don't think of it that way, to me it is that kernel that creates different levels of art and crafts are included in that creativity in my mind. - I just have my own feelings which I am trying to express.

I certainly don't want to overstep those who are 'artists' that is the last thing I want to do. I hope you all will try to see where I am coming from. Don't worry about it if you don't agree with me. I have always been a maverick in the art world. That is why I rarely sold my work. and teaching was a passion.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have a sister-in-law who once told me anyone can learn to draw. I disagree. I absolutely cannot draw. But give me a grid and I can design a cross stitch pattern. 

We each have things we do well, things we are learning, and things that we will never be able to do for whatever reason. But, I am still trying! And that is the fun part!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have a sister-in-law who once told me anyone can learn to draw. I disagree. I absolutely cannot draw. But give me a grid and I can design a cross stitch pattern.
> 
> We each have things we do well, things we are learning, and things that we will never be able to do for whatever reason. But, I am still trying! And that is the fun part!


That is exactly what I am trying to say. Thank heavens we aren't all copies of each other! nice to see you here!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Shirley, Thank you for sharing this with us and all of your thoughts on the subject.

I really like this topic.


----------



## PatternDuchess (May 22, 2015)

Thank you for your post! It was truly lovely to read those words and I couldn't agree more


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is so true.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> I have a sister-in-law who once told me anyone can learn to draw. I disagree. I absolutely cannot draw. But give me a grid and I can design a cross stitch pattern.
> 
> We each have things we do well, things we are learning, and things that we will never be able to do for whatever reason. But, I am still trying! And that is the fun part!


Janet, one of my college roommates is an artist, and she used to say the same thing, along with her father's advice (he was also an artist, and taught her when she was very young) to "just draw what you see." It came so easy for her, but not for me.

Yes, we all have different gifts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

CBB said:


> Yes, we all have different gifts.


Thank goodness! It is amazing how many wonderful ideas I get from the forum. And then pick up needles and yarn and try to make that itch in my brain come to life!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Thank goodness! It is amazing how many wonderful ideas I get from the forum. And then pick up needles and yarn and try to make that itch in my brain come to life!


Exactly so! I had never dreamed of designing my own patterns until I became a member here. The exchange really stimulates the creative juices!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

maureenb said:


> Excellent sign to post at a craft table..thanks for sharing!


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have written my thoughts about what the creative process has meant in my life. I hope others will do the same.
> -------------------------
> Creating has been my joy, my comfort, it has kept my mind active, my satisfaction, my feeling of accomplishment when I feel I have done a good job. It has built my confidence. My happiness when people like my work. It has been what I do when I am sad, when I am worried and when I am happy. It has brought my Husband and I closer as he always has been my constant admirer, has joined in making things when I needed his help (pouring cement for stained glass stepping stones as an eg.). It has introduced me to so many people who I understand, and who understand me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, Shirley. So many crafters feel this way just don't know how to put their feelings into words. You have said it all.


----------



## hestia (Sep 22, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> I have written my thoughts about what the creative process has meant in my life. I hope others will do the same.
> -------------------------
> Creating has been my joy, my comfort, it has kept my mind active, my satisfaction, my feeling of accomplishment when I feel I have done a good job. It has built my confidence. My happiness when people like my work. It has been what I do when I am sad, when I am worried and when I am happy. It has brought my Husband and I closer as he always has been my constant admirer, has joined in making things when I needed his help (pouring cement for stained glass stepping stones as an eg.). It has introduced me to so many people who I understand, and who understand me.
> 
> ...


Wonderful words! Thank you!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

So very true but those who are not crafters tend to think differently. We spend endless hours making things and many just can't appreciate it. Very sad.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Very very true, when I design something it takes me hours to get it just the way I want it and no two pieces of mine are exactly the same.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dijewe said:


> These are truthful words , not mentioned though is that inner critic who bashes away at the ego. Talking with some senior art students , I asked about fibre arts and was informed that even though fabric design, knitting/crochet etc are touched on in their courses, they consider these to be a craft rather than an art form, especially if one is knitting sweaters or hats and scarves. I was told that art is also very subjective which is why so few can make a sustainable living out of it.
> 
> Surprising to hear this from people who chose to spend the first 4 years of their adult lives learning to practice art.


I am afraid I have a completely different view on that subject. I realize completely that some people are much more talented than others and that it is a gift. It is also enhanced by going and studying. I don't argue with that.

But I have taught hundreds of people to open a door that was closed because 'they didn't think they were artistic enough to do something. Ordinary housewives who learned to use their creativity and get joy from it.

I honestly believe we need the great artists but the rest of us need to use our abilities to whatever level we can. Successful 
'crafts' are also art in my opinion. Art is what we accomplish to create something beautiful that didn't exist before we created it.

I got so much joy from trying new things and creating my own ideas, some which were not that great. As I tried, my work got better. I always figured I could learn any technique (you must know that) and then start something and go for it. I loved to the wall hangings because I would lay a piece of fabric that I had hand dyed and 'sort of thought I would do a winter scene, or a mountain scene or a spring or summer scene. I would lay a piece of fabric out and cut and snip and before I knew it - it grew into something I had not planned. That is the most wonderful feeling. I think many people on these threads get that feeling to. There are artists on 'Other Crafts - in my opinion. Some become people who spend their lives creating, Dusti eg . and then there are card makers, and Counted Cross Stitche designers and who do the most beautiful work. There are water colorists, stained glass people, and on and on and on.

It fills a need for us and comforts us when we are unhappy, and settles us down if we are worried, and gives us joy.

I am not sure how I got into this post but it is how I feel, deep down. Nothing can touch it .

I have run into many people over my life who told me I do it wrong. I don't do it the normal way. I never did learn to use a color wheel, I looked at nature and that taught me.

I went to Art college for six months and lost my confidence. You are learning from just a few people who are often rigid in their ideas. I believe they should not wait until their " fourth year to be told to do your own thing". I hate following patterns, I will never be a lace knitter, but I adore and admire lace knitters, I have found my own path as should we all, in my opinion. There are quilters who have told me art quilts are not 'real quilts' a group of us in the last 20 year proved we were. There are snobs in the art world. Unless you hand quilt it isn't a real quilt.

Unless you follow an intricate pattern you are not a good knitter. and on and on. I don't agree with any of them. So I urge people to 'go for it. try something new , all it means is you might fail to achieve perfection the first time. It is the doing that is so great, not the selling or the approval although that is nice. We all like to have people like our work. I like to go against the grain, many people like to follow the rules. Both have a right to create the way they want to. Off my soap box. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tricialynn051 said:


> So very true but those who are not crafters tend to think differently. We spend endless hours making things and many just can't appreciate it. Very sad.


I thought that at first but I got so much pleasure from the doing that It didn't worry me. I gave a lot of my stuff away to people who said they liked it . I donated my work to auctions for breast cancer and they were new and different and did well. I don't let other people's opinions spoil it for me.

I think we all want people to like our work. We might take a long time to find the right 'craft ' that speaks to us. But I think it is worthwhle to still look. There are people who are wonderfuil gardners , or cooks, or athletes, in my opinion it is the 'doing that is important, not what you do.

I do crazy sweaters yet I love doing them. When I wear them it amazes me how many people like them. that is nice but the thing is I LIKE THEM , and I am proud of them. I really don't worry to much if others do although it is flattering sometimes and enjoyable if they do. Everyone likes approval. My kids couldnt care less about my art. I was just Mom making a mess and doing her own thing. They liked it okay but it was just so so. It is since they are adults that they appreciate my work and each has some of my work around of their homes. My friends have work around their homes , my acquaintances have too because it is lovely to give someone a gift if they like it enough to make a point of contacting me to tell me. We can get out of it what we want. We just go ahead and do it anyway.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I thought that at first but I got so much pleasure from the doing that It didn't worry me. I gave a lot of my stuff away to people who said they liked it . I donated my work to auctions for breast cancer and they were new and different and did well. I don't let other people's opinions spoil it for me.
> 
> I think we all want people to like our work. We might take a long time to find the right 'craft ' that speaks to us. But I think it is worthwhle to still look. There are people who are wonderfuil gardners , or cooks, or athletes, in my opinion it is the 'doing that is important, not what you do.
> 
> I do crazy sweaters yet I love doing them. When I wear them it amazes me how many people like them. that is nice but the thing is I LIKE THEM , and I am proud of them. I really don't worry to much if others do although it is flattering sometimes and enjoyable if they do. Everyone likes approval. My kids couldnt care less about my art. I was just Mom making a mess and doing her own thing. They liked it okay but it was just so so. It is since they are adults that they appreciate my work and each has some of my work around of their homes. My friends have work around their homes , my acquaintances have too because it is lovely to give someone a gift if they like it enough to make a point of contacting me to tell me. We can get out of it what we want. We just go ahead and do it anyway.


I love it when you get on your soap box(es). There's something renewing about your telling your feelings, displaying your rightfully earned confidence, and sharing the joy. I tend to lose sight of that too much lately, so thank you for sharing yours ;~DD!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I love it when you get on your soap box(es). There's something renewing about your telling your feelings, displaying your rightfully earned confidence, and sharing the joy. I tend to lose sight of that too much lately, so thank you for sharing yours ;~DD!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dijewe said:


> I agree completely , after my art degree eons ago, people , mainly family, told me that it was a pointless path to follow. This constant pressure to get involved in a more formal career path,really stifled my creativity so I went back to school and learned how to work in the left brain world and that's what I did for 30 - 40 years. I still crafted because let's face it, if it's in you, it comes out anyway. But I had very little confidence in whatever I did. I never believed anyone when they told me that I was creative.
> 
> I was neurotic about technique , would redo things over and over again until I thought they were perfect. This is not a way to enjoy art or crafting for that matter. It's a neurotic compulsive behavior. And then my husband asked me one day why I do this too myself as isn't making art supposed to be a joyful practice. At first I was all defensive and then realized that I really had no rhyme or reason to make such a to do about every project.
> It took a while for me to just calm down and enjoy what I am working on as opposed to being constantly critical.
> ...


I know the feelings you have gone through. It takes awhile before anyone understands that. Criticism is a very restrictive thing, especially if we are just starting out. No one does things perfectly. I kept at it but for a long while I was leery about showing anyone aside from my friends what I was doing.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

To dijewe, Designer, and others in the same boat; some of us know how destructive family in particular can be to self-esteem and creativity, and others in the community often follow suit. I would have been allowed to go to the college of my father's choice to study the subjects of his choosing. I left home at 17 instead. Although my life has had many rough spots since then, they were a piece of cake compared to what I endured as a child. While my mother taught my older brother how to crochet in childhood, she refused to teach me because I was female and she didn't care for that gender (??). That set up a mental block that I didn't overcome until I was 73. I taught myself to knit in my early 40's. My point is that if we support one another, as is regularly done on this forum, we can ultimately do whatever we really want to do regardless ;~DD. Carry on, people.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> To dijewe, Designer, and others in the same boat; some of us know how destructive family in particular can be to self-esteem and creativity, and others in the community often follow suit. I would have been allowed to go to the college of my father's choice to study the subjects of his choosing. I left home at 17 instead. Although my life has had many rough spots since then, they were a piece of cake compared to what I endured as a child. While my mother taught my older brother how to crochet in childhood, she refused to teach me because I was female and she didn't care for that gender (??). That set up a mental block that I didn't overcome until I was 73. I taught myself to knit in my early 40's. My point is that if we support one another, as is regularly done on this forum, we can ultimately do whatever we really want to do regardless ;~DD. Carry on, people.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> To dijewe, Designer, and others in the same boat; some of us know how destructive family in particular can be to self-esteem and creativity, and others in the community often follow suit. I would have been allowed to go to the college of my father's choice to study the subjects of his choosing. I left home at 17 instead. Although my life has had many rough spots since then, they were a piece of cake compared to what I endured as a child. While my mother taught my older brother how to crochet in childhood, she refused to teach me because I was female and she didn't care for that gender (??). That set up a mental block that I didn't overcome until I was 73. I taught myself to knit in my early 40's. My point is that if we support one another, as is regularly done on this forum, we can ultimately do whatever we really want to do regardless ;~DD. Carry on, people.


And just more reasons why I have totally cut all ties to my immediate family. Even hubby says I am a lot happier without all the drama of dealing with them.

Family can be very destructive. And they can be very supporting. Sadly, I had the first kind. Life goes on and that is all in the past. Thank you God!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And just more reasons why I have totally cut all ties to my immediate family. Even hubby says I am a lot happier without all the drama of dealing with them.
> 
> Family can be very destructive. And they can be very supporting. Sadly, I had the first kind. Life goes on and that is all in the past. Thank you God!


Me, too, all of the above. Now, unfortunately, I have an adult stepdaughter and stepson, both of whom have unresolved mommy issues and think I'm the perfect target for them. I have banned the first from my home and am about to do the same with the second when he visits during the coming weekend if we can't resolve it. What a way to spend a holiday weekend. Just when you think you have things under control.....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a bad couple of days. Saw the doctor today and am waiting for results. Then tonight my 12 year old grand daughter phoned me and informed me that she wants to enter in the Cowichan valley craft festival with here 'works'

She said, "Nana, I was thinking -- maybe you could enter your sweaters and cards and we could go together - I would so love to have you and I each enter our crafts." ( I was tickled pink!!} So she is getting the applications. She wants me to enter one of my stashbusters as well as my cards (which is about all I do with my bad shoulder. So I will have to get cracking!.


I had been talking to her about taking pictures of ALL her work. So she also told me that her Dad has promised to take pictures of all her creations and set up a file on his computer with the date she did the craft. I had told her how Pat (dh) had taken pictures of all my work and what wonderful memories I had. I told her I didn't remember a lot of things I had made but I had pictures. I told her that I wished I had pictures of the things I did when I was young and I wanted her to start earlier than I did. That was a few weeks ago. It seems they have a file set up and her dad gathered pictures (which he had taken because he is so proud of her) and she has a file. He is keeping one too. 

So, I am a delighted happy Nana tonight. Thought I would tell you all. It gives me such a lift to see her developing the feelings I have about creating. I taught her to knit and gave her some yarn and she showed me a lovely scarf she had knit and there wasn't a mistake on it. I will sleep well tonight , as I am full of joy!!!She has given us such pleasure.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank goodness! It is amazing how many wonderful ideas I get from the forum. And then pick up needles and yarn and try to make that itch in my brain come to life!


you certainly do an excellent job with everything I have seen. You love it and it shows.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is wonderful news Shirley! Be sure to have fun also.


----------

